# 750W Be Quiet Dark Power Pro. 11 ?



## calleone (8. November 2018)

Hi Leute,
ich möchte mir ein neues Netzteil zulegen da mein aktuelles Netzteil das Be Quiet Dark Power Pro. BQT P7-Pro-750W glaube langsam den Geist aufgibt. Habe Win10  auf mein Rechner installiert und 1 Monat später fing er an nicht mehr  richtig zu starten. Ich schaltete den PC ein und er versuchte  hochzufahren, aber er bootete an verschiedenen stellen immer wieder neu.  Irgendwann nach paar Minuten testen fuhr er dann anständig hoch bzw.  bootete er nicht ständig neu, schätze das es ein Kaltstart Problem von  Netzteil war. Nach einer weiteren Woche bemerkte ich nun das die Power  Lampe von mein Tower leuchtete ohne das der PC an war!? Ich schaltete den PC ein und alles  war normal, ich schaltete den PC aus alles gut und alle Lampen aus,  nächsten oder übernächsten Tag leuchtet dann auf einmal wieder die Power  Lampe von mein Tower!? Ich vermute das Netzteil verabschiedet sich Stück für Stück, oder gibt es da irgendeine Bios Stromsparfunktion oder Treiber die da jetzt Probleme machen seit dem Win10 drauf ist?

Wie dem auch sei, ich wollte mir nun Ersatz zulegen da mein altes Netzteil seine Lebenserwartungen eh hinter sich hat und dachte da an das aktuelle 750W Be Quiet Dark Power Pro. 11, aber man ließt nicht gerade viel gutes darüber, Blitze im Netzteil, kaputte Grafikkarte oder man soll kein's zwischen 650W und 850W nehmen usw. Nun frage ich mich, sollte ich auf BeQuiet verzichten und was anderes besorgen, oder ist beim 850W BeQuiet bessere komponenten verbaut worden als beim 750W? Eigentlich wollte ich mir das 750W Netzteil kaufen, ich weiß zu viel für mein System, aber ich habe lieber immer gerne Reserven  falls man sie mal braucht und fahre Geräte nicht gerne immer an ihr  Strom Limit, auch wenn hier wahrscheinlich 650W locker reichen würden,  aber hab jetzt auch ein 750W Netzteil drin und würde das gerne so  beibehalten, wenn ihr allerdings sagt das 850W Netzteil hat bessere Teile verbaut, dann wäre ich auch bereit paar € mehr dafür zu investieren.

MFG. calle


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (8. November 2018)

Was soll den versorgt werden? Die 550W - 750W kommen von einem Fertiger (FSP, wenn ich mich nicht täusche), ab 850W von Seasonic (war jedenfalls bei der 10er Serie noch so)

Könntest du die Berichte von Blitzen etc verlinken? Mein DPP10 550W hat jedenfalls keine Probleme mit meiner Vega56, und das 11er 550W keine bei der 64er


----------



## _Berge_ (8. November 2018)

zum mal das straight power 11 gleiche wenn nicht sogar neuere Technik (nur in Gold) verbaut hat zum günstigeren Preis, das E11 hat keinerlei Nachteile im Vergleich zum Dark Power


nenne bitte deine Komponenten, selbst ein E11 550W würde locker ausreichen und bietet gute Reserven, SGPU Systeme liegen im Schnitt bei MAX 300-350W....


----------



## calleone (8. November 2018)

Also sollte man sich wenn das 850W Netzteil von BeQuiet zulegen da es von Seasonic gefertigt wird und die besser sind als von FSP richtig?

System hatte ich in meiner Signatur, aber dort gehen nicht mehr als 5 Zeilen^^
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 Arctic Cooling Freezer XTREME Rev.2. Mainboard: ASUS H87-PRO (C2). Grafikkarte: Inno3D GTX 980 iChill X4 Air Boss DHS Ram: Kingston HyperX blu DIMM Kit 16GB DDR3-1600 CL10. Festplatte: C:\ SSD 860Pro. Festplatte: D:\ Sata2 500GB Seagate 32MB (ST3500320AS). Soundkarte: Creative X-FI Xtreme Gamer fatal1ty Pro. Boxen: Creative Inspire 6.1. Monitor: AOC Agon AG271QG. Netzteil: 750Watt Be Quiet Dark Power Pro. Gehäuse: Thermaltake Xaser 3. Lüfter 7Stk. + 3 kleine Ram Lüfter

Ich schrieb ja das ich weiß das weniger Leistung kein Problem bei mir darstellen würde, ich aber momentan auch ein 750W Netzteil nutze und ich immer gerne Reserven habe und Netzteile nicht gerne an ihrer maximal Leistung ackern lasse. Zu mal wer weiß, vielleicht, (was ich nicht glaube), kaufe ich mir mal ein System mit SLI Betrieb oder oder, da bin ich dann immer auf der sicheren Seite. Möchte eben jetzt was vernünftiges kaufen, wo ich auch bereit bin paar € mehr zu zahlen, das alte Netzteil hielt glaube 10 Jahre bevor es jetzt wahrscheinlich rum spinnt. Nächstes Jahr kommt dann auch neues System. Im Endeffekt interessiert mich nur ob es Unterschiede gibt zwischen 750W und 850W und so wie es aussieht soll ja das 850W besser sein da es von Seasonic hergestellt wird?

Edit:
Unter googel fand ich einiges, das mit dem Funken auch öfter, was anscheint normal bei BeQuiet ist:
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 funkt

Auch interessant:
Dark Power Pro 11 850W- Sicherung(en) fliegt bei einschalten der Steckdosenleiste - Seite 2

MFG. calle


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (8. November 2018)

Also da würde ich eher ein E11 550W nehmen, und dieses dann in den neuen PC übernehmen. Das E11 würde übrigens auch nicht an der Kotzgrenze laufen, sondern sich bei deinen Komponenten ständig langweilen (oder nutzt du LN2 und abnormale Spannungen?)

Ein überdimensioniertes NT ist allgemein in allen schlechter als ein NT welches man entweder nahe 100% oder min 80% unter Last  betreibt. Im schlimmsten Fall tauscht du ein überdimensioniertes NT gegen das nächste aus, ohne nutzen und mit viel rausgeschmissenen Geld.

Zu den Links: Das mit der sehr flinken Sicherung kenne ich, typisch B16 (und alt noch dazu) und relativ lange Leitung bzw zu kleiner Querschnitt, hatte ich ebenfalls öfters mit allen Netzteilen die ich je besessen habe. 
Zu den Funken Link: Das ist ein Montagefehler, dass jetzt auf die gesamte DPP Palette anzuwenden ist dann doch etwas weit ausgeholt


----------



## calleone (8. November 2018)

Warum ist ein überdimensioniertes NT allgemein in allen schlechter?
Ich hätte jetzt gedacht lieber mehr als zu wenig, Zukunft sicher und besser als kotzgrenze fahren.

Wenn ich den PSU-Kalkulator von BeQuiet anwende und das System eingebe was ich mir nächstes Jahr zulegen möchte, dann kommt da ein Wert von 609W bei raus, da wäre dann ein 750W Netzteil Sinnvoll oder? Da würde das Straight Power 11 dann 111,04€ kosten, dann lieber 160€ ausgeben für DarkPro mit Platinum? Hab bis jetzt immer DarkPro gehabt, dachte sind die besten Netzteile die man bekommen kann bzw. hatte ich mal ein Straight Power wo ich extreme Kaltstartprobleme immer im Winter hatte und es sich dann ganz verabschiedet hat mit einem Braunen Strom Anschluss Kabel zum Mainboard, seit dem immer DarkPowerPro und gut gefahren mit, das alte hielt immerhin stolze 10 Jahre (wer weis, vielleicht funktioniert es ja sogar doch noch).

MFG. calle


----------



## dcode (8. November 2018)

Nahe 100% dürfte es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit an Lebenszeit einbüßen. Faustregel: Nicht zu viel Leistung, weil die Effizienz unter 20% miserabel ist. Nicht zu wenig, weil das auf Kosten der Lebenszeit und Lautstärke geht. Die einschlägigen Netzteilrechner sind gar nicht so schlecht, wenn man bedenkt, dass die in der Regel das Doppelte von dem vorschlagen, was man braucht. It's not a bug, it's a feature.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuVirus (8. November 2018)

FSP und Seasonic sind beides gute Fertiger, bin mir auch nicht sicher ob bei der 11er Serie überhaupt nen anderer Fertiger als FSP zum Einsatz kommt.

Nenne uns mal die vollständige Hardware und ggf. die Liga in  der du in nächsten Jahren mal Aufrüste willst - generell Multi GPU (SLI Crosfire) wird kaum noch supportet daher ist es sinnvoll immer nur eine starke Grafikkarte zu haben.


----------



## calleone (8. November 2018)

Meine vollständige Hardware hatte ich oben gepostet, neue Hardware im nächsten Jahr wird sich nicht viel nehmen, neuer Intel CPU, vielleicht der Core i7 8700K oder Core i7 8086K, dann neue RAM, vielleicht von 16GB gleich auf 32GB, neue Grafikkarte, evtl. die RTX 2080. Also wäre ein 650W Sinnvoller da die Effizienz unter 20% miserabel sein soll?

MFG. calle


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (8. November 2018)

Nein, das E11 550W nehmen, wenn du kein BQ willst, nimm eines aus der "bis 100€" - Tabelle wie das E11 550W (hier klicken)


----------



## EyRaptor (8. November 2018)

650W ist eben auch überdimensioniert für die Hardware. 
Ich rechne jetzt mal sehr großzügige 250W für eine rtx 2080 mit oc (wäre damit eher eine 2080ti @stock) + großzügige 150W für die angepeilten CPUs und 50W  für den Rest.
Damit sind wir erst bei 450W Gesamtverbrauch ... mit normaler Last während des Spielen sollte das eher bei 350W liegen.

Ich würde somit auch ein 550W Straight Power 11 empfehlen. (außerdem unterscheidet es sich kaum/nicht? vom 650W Modell).


----------



## NuVirus (8. November 2018)

Mehr Watt zu nehmen bringt häufig nur Nachteile innerhalb einer Serie, wenn man wirklich nen stärkeres Netzteil will das bessere Technik bietet muss schauen ab welcher Watt Zahl das Netzteil ne verbesserte Basis bietet oder man muss auf nen ganz anderes Modell setzen von dem man weiß das es grundsätzlich besser ist als das E11 550W z.B. aber aktuell gibt es das P12 von Be Quiet noch nicht.
Im Prinzip kann es dir aber egal sein da das E11 550W vollkommen ausreicht ich betreibe es problemlos mit ner 1080Ti trotz erhöhtem Power Target und 8700k


----------



## calleone (8. November 2018)

BeQuiet wollte ich schon nehmen, da ich dachte die hätten die besten NT.
Okay, und warum nicht die DarkPro Serie mit Platinum?

@EyRaptor
50W für den Rest, so wenig echt? 7 Gehäuse Lüfter, davon 2x120er, Arctic Cooling Freezer Lüfter, RAM Lüfter, SSD und 2 Festplatten, RGB Tastatur und Maus, Beleuchtung im Gehäuse, Gamepad, das sind doch bissl mehr als 50W oder? An der Maximalen Grenze möchte ich am Ende nicht mit NT ackern. PC wird auch nicht nur für's zocken verwendet, Studio Aufnahmen werden gemixt/gemastert, Video's geschnitten usw. also Leistung wird schon in Anspruch genommen mit dem PC.

Und mit 650W wäre also auch noch doof weil die Effizienz unter 20% noch laufen würde? Warum zeigt mit der PSU-Kalkulator von BeQuiet dann an das ein 750W NT für mich geeignet wäre da 609W maximaler Watt bedarf bei mir besteht? Und wenn mehr Watt nur Nachteile mit sich ziehen, warum lief mein 750W NT über 10 Jahre ohne Probleme?

Versteht  mich nicht falsch, ich glaube euch schon, ihr habt da mehr Plan als  ich, trotzdem tue ich mich da voll schwer mit der Entscheidung, aber  wenn ihr sagt 750W wären für mein System nicht gut da die Effizienz noch unter 20% laufen würde und das nicht schön für die Hardware ist, dann wird das wohl so sein und ich werde kein 750W NT kaufen. Allerdings jetzt von 750W auf "nur" 550W runter zu gehen finde ich schon hart^^ Wären 650W echt auch noch zu viel bzw. nicht gut für meine Hardware, oder könnte ich trotzdem wenigstens ein 650W DarkPro11 nehmen ohne dabei meine Hardware leiden zu lassen?

MFG. calle


----------



## _Berge_ (8. November 2018)

Das Dark Power hat im Vergleich zum straight Power nur die bessere Effizienz und, Nagel mich nich drauf fest, etwas bessere Komponenten

Das straight Power ist dafür neuer und günstiger für im Prinzip die gleiche Leistung

Hab das 850er für mein SLI und es läuft wunderbar

Was du bei größeren nts beachten solltest, ist das der Lüfter schneller dreht weil dieser theoretisch mehr Abwärme bewältigen muss

Dein System wird mit einer Grafikkarte bei ca. 300-350w liegen im worstcase vllt. 400w

Wenn du übertaktest kannst evtl Mal an den 450 kratzen wenn du mehrere Benchmarks auf einmal laufen lässt

Wenn du bedenkt, dass du bei Alltagslast bei ca. 350w liegen wirst sind 550w schon ein guter Puffer oder? 

Denk dran dein PC wird die Größte Zeit idlen, da ist die Effizienz am wichtigsten und unter 20% Last ist die eben grottig


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2018)

Das P11 lohnt nicht mehr. Das E11 ist gut genug. 
Was für Hardware hast du denn?


----------



## EyRaptor (8. November 2018)

Dann rechne ich mal .
Für den Verbrauch der Lüfter nehme ich als Beispiel die Angaben der Noctua NF-F12 @1500 rpm -> 12V @0,05A = 0,6Watt 
0,6 Watt x 8 = 4,8 Watt für alle Lüfter -> eher weniger da max fanspeed sehr unschön sind 
SDD = ca. 3-4 Watt (Samsung 860evo 2,5 Zoll Specsheet)
Festplatten = idle ca. 2,5W - betrieb ca. 8W (Seagate Barracuda 3TB 7200 rpm Specsheet)
Ram = 1-2 W pro Stick (mit 4 Sticks also max. 8W)
LEDs = kommt drauf an ... ich schätze mal 2-5W

Gamepad, Maus und Tastatur rechne ich jetzt nicht dazu. Erstens verbrauchen die fast nichts und außerdem beziehen die ihren Strom ausschließlich von der 5V Rail, die bei guten Netzteilen (wie diesem) nicht in der Nennleistung auf der Verpackung eingerechnet sind.

Also wären das insgesamt maximal = 37,8 Watt für den Rest 
Das Netzteil ist damit also noch WEIT weg von seiner maximal beworbenen Leistungsfähigkeit.
Threshold könnte dir jetzt noch einen bisschen darüber erzählen, wie das e11 550W noch mehr Leisten kann, ohne das die Spannungen auf den Rails einbrechen oder es laut wird  (wenn ich mich richtig an den Post erinnere)


----------



## calleone (8. November 2018)

@ _Berge_
Also wenn das DarkPro  evtl. etwas bessere Komponenten verbaut hat, wäre das für mich schon  ein Grund dafür etwas mehr Geld dafür zu bezahlen, mir geht es nicht  darum ein paar € zu sparen, da lege ich lieber mehr Wert auf Qualität!  Ich hatte damals Crossfire Betrieb mit mein 750W Dark  Pro, aber glaube nicht das ich noch mal 2 Grafikkarten in Betrieb  nehmen werde. Lüfter Geräusch Pegel wäre jetzt nicht so drastisch,  versuche zwar im nächsten Jahr meine Lüfter durch leisere zu ersetzen,  aber ich bin einiges gewohnt mit Computer Lärm, da würden andere glaube  die Flucht ergreifen lol.

@Threshold
Hatte ich auf der ersten Seite gepostet, aber:
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 Arctic Cooling Freezer XTREME Rev.2. Mainboard: ASUS H87-PRO (C2). Grafikkarte: Inno3D GTX 980 iChill X4 Air Boss DHS Ram: Kingston HyperX blu DIMM Kit 16GB DDR3-1600 CL10. Festplatte: C:\ SSD 860Pro. Festplatte: D:\ Sata2 500GB Seagate 32MB (ST3500320AS). Soundkarte: Creative X-FI Xtreme Gamer fatal1ty Pro. Boxen: Creative Inspire 6.1. Monitor: AOC Agon AG271QG. Netzteil: 750Watt Be Quiet Dark Power Pro. Gehäuse: Thermaltake Xaser 3. Lüfter 7Stk. wovon 2Stk. 120er sind + 3 kleine Ram Lüfter. RGB beleuchtete Tastatur und Maus, Beleuchtung im Gehäuse, Gamepad. Hoffe hab nix vergessen. Möchte nächstes Jahr aufrüsten, neuer CPU,Mainboard,RAM usw.

Ich sehe du hast auch ein Dark Power P11 ? Wie gesagt, hätte mir auch gerne wieder ein DarkPro 750W zugelegt da ich mit mein alten 750er DarkPro 10 Jahre gut gefahren bin, aber wenn das gar nicht gut war zwecks der 20% Effizienz, bin ich zum ein  Glücklich das mein System die ganzen Jahre damit lief und zum anderen  möchte ich mein System auch nicht weiter leiden lassen. Also dachte ich  okay, wenn die Leute hier sagen 750W waren bzw. wären jetzt wieder zu viel und nicht gut für meine Hardware, dann lass ich mich auf 650W ein, aber wenn das auch noch schädlich für den PC wäre dann "muss" ich wohl 550W nehmen!?

@ EyRaptor
Danke für die Berechnung^^

Also  ihr sagt alle das ein 550W NT für meine momentane Hardware und  zukünftiger Hardware die nächsten 10 Jahre perfekt abgestimmt wäre  richtig? Nehmt mir das nicht übel mit meiner Fragerei, ich möchte  einfach nur was richtig gutes und vor allem zuverlässiges haben! Also  wären 650W nicht gut für meine Hardware da dies auch noch zu viel  Leistung vom NT und Problem mit 20% Effizienz wären korrekt?

MFG. calle


----------



## NuVirus (8. November 2018)

Es bringt dir mehr das Netzteil öfter zu tauschen und ein gutes zu kaufen als das Netzteil ewig lange zu nutzen und ein minimal besseres für viel Geld zu kaufen  550W reichen aus mit einer Grafikkarte


----------



## dcode (8. November 2018)

In der Klasse gibt's neuerdings übrigens eins mit PCGH-Gütesiegel: Seasonic Focus Plus Gold PCGH-Edition 550W ATX 2.4 ab €' '111,38 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2018)

Du kannst dir auch ein 750 Watt Netzteil  kaufen, aber du brauchst es nicht.
Nimm entweder das 550er E11 oder das 750er E11. Je nach dem.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (8. November 2018)

calleone schrieb:


> ... aber wenn das auch noch schädlich für den PC wäre dann "muss" ich wohl 550W nehmen!?



Es ist nicht schädlich, sondern Geldverbrennung (auf die Laufzeit gesehen) abgesehen von den höheren Anschaffungskosten


----------



## markus1612 (8. November 2018)

dcode schrieb:


> In der Klasse gibt's neuerdings übrigens eins mit PCGH-Gütesiegel: Seasonic Focus Plus Gold PCGH-Edition 550W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'111,38 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



So ein Quark das Teil.


----------



## NuVirus (8. November 2018)

Wenns wenigstens das Platinum wäre hätte es zumindest diesen Vorteil das PCGH


----------



## calleone (8. November 2018)

2 Fragen habe ich da aber doch noch, warum rechnet der BeQuiet PSU Calculator so ein hohen Verbrauch bei mir aus? Und das 550W DarkPowerPro11 550W ist auch ok oder muss es zwingend ein Straight Power 11 sein? Es hieß ja das im DarkPro evtl. bessere Komponenten verbaut wurden, das wäre mir der Aufpreis wie gesagt Wert!

Habe gerade eine Info  erhalten, bei meinem aktuellen Setup würde sogar ein 400W NT reichen,  aber bei neuer Hardware wie z.b. einer übertakteten 2080 und ein 9700K  wäre es wohl evtl. schon sinnvoll ein 650W NT zu nehmen, jetzt bin ich  wieder verwirrt lol. DPP11 550W oder doch 650W, ihr sagt ja das 550W auch für die neue Hardware reicht  und dort auch besser in den Effizienzvorgaben ist richtig? Also sind  auch 650W zu viel für ein neues System und ich soll bei 550W bleiben  korrekt?

@dcode
Seasonic, interessant, jemand meinte zu mir gerade wenn man maximale Qualität und Garantie haben möchte dann solle ich mir ein Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium besorgen!? Ist Seasonic soviel besser als ein BeQuiet?

@ Threshold
Wie jetzt, ich dachte zu viel Leistung wäre nicht gut wegen der Effizienzvorgaben? Und DPP11 sollte evtl. besserer Komponente verbaut haben? Auch soll das 850er eine andere Plattform besitzen? Hatte hier einer geschrieben Post #14
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...2-quiet-dark-power-pro-11-550w-vs-650w-2.html

MFG. calle


----------



## NuVirus (8. November 2018)

Du hättest beim Be Quiet P11 sogar den Nachteil das du aufgrund der unterschiedlichen 12V Rails je nach Karte 2x Doppelstrang PCIe anschließen müsstest das wären beim E11 550W nur 2 PCIE Einzelkabel also keine unnützen Kabel im Gehäuse rumhängen die den Luftstrom oder am Fenster doof aussehen

Technisch sind P11 und E11 sehr ähnlich, Vorteil vom P11 wäre z.B. das es nen zusätzlichen Stromanschluss am Board versorgen könnte, soweit ich weiß hat das aber nen E11 ab 750W auch. 

Aber mit nem guten PC reicht nen E11 550W vollkommen das dann lieber mal schon nach 4 Jahren tauschen falls man den restlichen PC oder die Grafikkarte aufrüstet als unnötig extra Geld für nen Netzteil auszugeben


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (8. November 2018)

Das E11 bzw DPP11 550W reicht in jedem Fall. Die 650W Varianten haben dieselbe Plattform und sind abgesehen von der schäferen Lüftereinstellung nur hochgeläbelte 550W Versionen. 400W wäre Kotzgrenze, würde ich bei ner Spielekiste mit nem 2600 + 580/1060 noch in Betracht ziehen, aber nicht bei deinen Vorhaben.


zu den Netzteilrechner: Es gibt mehrere Hersteller/Label, und leider auch ne ganze Menge Schrott, die weniger als die hälfte von dem liefern was drauf steht. Da sich der Rechner nie sicher sein kann, dass du auch das entsprechende vorgeschlagene Netzteil nimmst (in deinem Fall zb das E11 550W oder auch das L10 500W) sondern dich bei der Konkurrenz umsiehst, rechnet dieser ne Großzügige Reserve mit ein, abgesehen davon kosten die Netzteile mit mehr W mehr Geld


----------



## calleone (8. November 2018)

Also spielen die Effizienzvorgaben jetzt keine Rolle mehr und ich kann nehmen was ich will? 
"Zusätzlichen Stromanschluss am Board versorgen", warum sollte man sowas machen bzw. brauch man sowas?

Alle 4-5 Jahre wenn man neuen PC zusammenstellt neues Netzteil, ok, werde ich dann so handhaben, aber benötige jetzt ein neues NT für mein aktuelles System und das NT soll dann nächstes Jahr für ein neues System herhalten, also doch lieber 650W anstelle von 550W ?

MFG. calle


----------



## NuVirus (8. November 2018)

550W reicht völlig wenn es kein kein 20+ Kern Intel System werden soll, 650W ist sinnlos wenn sollte man direkt 750W nehmen beide Netzteile sind genug für nen neuen PC dann in 1-2 Jahren


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (8. November 2018)

Geldtechnisch spielt es immer eine Rolle, ob du ein überdimensioniertes Netzteil nimmst, oder eines welches von der Hardware besser ausgelastet wird. und sofern du nicht CF/SLI fährst bzw mit LN2 übertaktest, reicht ein 500W bzw 550W NT mehr als aus (Sofern du keinen Interböller, LC-Knaller oder Thermalschreck nimmst)


----------



## markus1612 (8. November 2018)

calleone schrieb:


> Also spielen die Effizienzvorgaben jetzt keine Rolle mehr und ich kann nehmen was ich will?
> "Zusätzlichen Stromanschluss am Board versorgen", warum sollte man sowas machen bzw. brauch man sowas?
> 
> Alle 4-5 Jahre wenn man neuen PC zusammenstellt neues Netzteil, ok, werde ich dann so handhaben, aber benötige jetzt ein neues NT für mein aktuelles System und das NT soll dann nächstes Jahr für ein neues System herhalten, also doch lieber 650W anstelle von 550W ?
> ...



Nicht direkt, allerdings sind die Unterschiede zwischen bspw. Gold und Platin so klein, dass es sich nicht wirklich lohnt, extra wegen der Effizienz mehr Geld auszugeben.

Manche Boards haben zusätzlich zu dem 8-poligen Stromanschluss für die CPU einen weiteren 4/8-poligen Anschluss.
Der dient dazu, die Spannung zu stabilisieren, wenn man stark übertaktet.
Im Normalfall reicht es, den 8-poligen Anschluss zu belegen.

Nö, 550W reichen mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch für das nächste System.


----------



## LastManStanding (8. November 2018)

calleone schrieb:


> ....
> Wie dem auch sei, ich wollte mir nun Ersatz zulegen da mein altes Netzteil seine Lebenserwartungen eh hinter sich hat und dachte da an das aktuelle 750W Be Quiet Dark Power Pro. 11, aber man ließt nicht gerade viel gutes darüber, Blitze im Netzteil, kaputte Grafikkarte oder man soll kein's zwischen 650W und 850W nehmen usw. Nun frage ich mich, sollte ich auf BeQuiet verzichten und was anderes besorgen, oder ist beim 850W BeQuiet bessere komponenten verbaut worden als beim 750W? Eigentlich wollte ich mir das 750W Netzteil kaufen, ich weiß zu viel für mein System, aber ich habe lieber immer gerne Reserven  falls man sie mal braucht und fahre Geräte nicht gerne immer an ihr  Strom Limit, auch wenn hier wahrscheinlich 650W locker reichen würden,  aber hab jetzt auch ein 750W Netzteil drin und würde das gerne so  beibehalten, wenn ihr allerdings sagt das 850W Netzteil hat bessere Teile verbaut, dann wäre ich auch bereit paar € mehr dafür zu investieren.
> 
> MFG. calle



Mal abgesehen davon ob Du es Benötigst oder nicht aber ich hat das DPP 11 750W 2 mal. Bis auf das nach längerer Zeit bei einem der Lüfter brummte wenn man das Ohr Direkt dran hilt, war gar nix überhaupt gar nix. Und das Brummen führte dazu das ich bei RMA über Be Quiet zufällig an das DPP 11 850W hier kam (weil kein 750W Vorrätig war. 
Mal am Rande falls interessant,  im Idle ist der Brocken 3 mit ca 500U/Min das "Lauteste" und der ist einer der Leiseten CPU Lüfter. Für einen Silent PC habe ich bis auf Lüfterlos sonst sowiso kein Pendanten gefunden. also um dir zu sagen der Silent Wing 3 Lüfter in dem DPP 11 und anderen Aktuellen Netzteieln von denen ist Super Leise.

550-600W ist mehr als Ausrreichend für ein Single GPU System. das ist noch gut Potenzail für OC, fast aller Art^^


----------



## markus1612 (8. November 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon ob Du es Benötigst oder nicht aber ich hat das DPP 11 750W 2 mal. Bis auf das nach längerer Zeit bei einem der Lüfter brummte wenn man das Ohr Direkt dran hilt, war gar nix überhaupt gar nix.
> Und das Brummen führte dazu das ich bei RMA über Be Quiet zufällig an das DPP 11 850W hier kam (weil kein 750W Vorrätig war.
> Mal am Rande falls interessant,  im Idle ist der Brocken 3 mit ca 500U/Min das "Lauteste" und der ist einer der Leiseten CPU Lüfter. Für einen Silent PC habe ich bis auf Lüfterlos sonst sowiso kein Pendanten gefunden.



Im Normalfall sollte die GPU das lauteste Element eines PCs sein.


----------



## LastManStanding (8. November 2018)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Im Normalfall sollte die GPU das lauteste Element eines PCs sein.



Im Idle schrieb ich doch also quasi auch noch wärend des Arbeiten und Surfen etc Die GPU übertönt natürlich alles. Auser man hat Fan Stop was ja ziiiemlich weit verbreitet ist. Und beim Spielen ist sie sowiso laut^^


----------



## markus1612 (8. November 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Im Idle schrieb ich doch also quasi auch noch wärend des Arbeiten und Surfen etc Die GPU übertönt natürlich alles. Auser man hat Fan Stop was ja ziiiemlich weit verbreitet ist. Und beim Spielen ist sie sowiso laut^^


Ach Mist, da hab ich doch tatsächlich das Wort Idle übersehen....


----------



## calleone (9. November 2018)

@PC-Bastler_2011
650W macht kein Sinn da es ein hochgeläbelte 550W Versionen sind, ist dann aber schon Betrug oder?

@ NuVirus
550W  reichen also dicke, ich könnte aber auch wieder 750W nehmen, was zwar  Sinnlos wäre da ich die Leistung nie nutzen würde, aber ich hätte  ordentlich Reserven, allerdings würde das mit der Effizienzvorgaben nicht so gut rüber kommen, also 550W.


Was wäre denn mit einem Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium 650W NT? Sind da echte 650W drin? Hätte gerne die goldene Mitte zwischen mein alten 750W und den empfohlenen 550W. Aber ihr habt mich bald soweit das ich mir echt nur 550W besorge lol. Bei 650W wäre das auch nicht optimal mit den Effizienzvorgaben? Wobei ein Seasonic mit 12 Jahre Garantie auch nicht schlecht wäre oder? 12 Jahre ist schon ne Hausnummer, da kann man von ausgehen das dort hochwertige Komponente verbaut wurden!

Die meisten hier empfehlen also ein BeQuiet E11 Straight Power mit 550W. Gold oder Platinum spielt keine Rolle da der Unterschied so klein ist das es sich nicht lohnt, ok, auch in der Haltbarkeit keine Unterschiede? Also ist das DPP11  völlig überflüssig am Markt? Bessere Komponente wurden im 750W NT doch  nicht verbaut bzw. wäre auch egal da 750W definitiv zu viel wäre für  mein System und später für ein neues korrekt? Wenn jetzt keiner sagt das Seasonic die bessere Wahl wäre da längere Garantie usw., denke ich mal es wird dann das empfohlene BeQuiet E11 Straight Power mit 550W und werde das dann nach 7-8 Jahren wieder wechseln.

MFG. calle


----------



## _Berge_ (9. November 2018)

Du darfst das mit dem "Hochgelabelt" nicht falsch verstehen, bei Chinaböllern ist nicht das drin was drauf steht, aber beim Dark Power und E11 ist es soweit so, dass die reihen von 550 - 750 auf gleicher Technik basieren, nur der ein oder andere Kondensator stärker ist und die Auslösezeit vom Überlastschutz eben hochgesetzt

Das DP11 550W kann also theoretisch 750W zur Verfügung stellen, schaltet aber bei ca. 600W ab

Die BeQuiet! bieten aufjedenfall das was drauf steht

Das Seasonic ist klar ein Super Netzteil, bietet auch stellenweise mehr als das E11 meine ich mich zu erinnern, ich sehe hier nur den Lüfter im Nachteil was die Haltbarkeit angeht und die Lautstärke


----------



## NuVirus (9. November 2018)

Das P11 war nicht immer überflüssig es ist vor dem E11 auf den Markt gekommen und hat als Vorteil halt noch die höhere Zertifizierung sowie mehr Stromkabel die man aber wie gesagt eigl nicht braucht.

Einzier Vorteil wäre das man eine der seltenen Karten mit 3 PCIe Stromanschlüssen anschließen könnte, z.B. die MSI Trio 2080Ti und die leicht höhere Effizenz,

Letzendlich kann man alle kaufen aber das E11 ist von den verbauten Komponenten sehr gut und für eigl fast jeden PC ausreichend, das gesparte Geld kann man viel sinnvoller in andere Komponenten investieren.

Be Quiet verbaut auch sehr leise Lüfter in fast allen Netzteilen - in allen teuren definitiv, bei Seasonic muss man da auf jedenfall genau vorher informieren was der taugt und wie laut das Netzteil ist.


----------



## calleone (9. November 2018)

Karten mit 3 PCIe Stromanschlüssen wie z.B. die MSI Trio 2080Ti, heißt es gibt Karten die mit 3 PCIe Stromanschlüssen betrieben werden müssen, dann wäre es doch sicherer das DPP11 550W zu nehmen oder? Weiß grad ncht wieviel Anschlüsse meine Inno3D GTX 980 iChill X4 Air Boss DHS benötigt, bin grad auf Arbeit, aber selbst wenn man sich eine neue kauft und nicht drauf achtet, dann steht man da, von daher doch lieber wie gewohnt das DPP11 550W?

MFG. calle


----------



## EyRaptor (9. November 2018)

Es hat Karten welche 3 PCIe Stromanschlüsse haben, aber es hat heute keine (Consumer) Karten mehr, die auch alle drei Anschlüsse benötigen würden.
Es gab mal GPUs wie die r9 295X, für  die ein dritter Stecker eigentlich gut gewesen wäre, aber das war eine Dual GPU mit ca. 500 Watt verbrauch .

Ich hab jetzt nach Informationen zu der rtx2080ti Tri gesucht und folgendes gefunden.


			
				Tomshardware.de schrieb:
			
		

> MSI liefert die Karte mit drei externen ATX-Spannungsversorgungsanschlüssen aus: mit zwei 8-Pin und einer 6-Pin-Buchse. Letztere muss laut Hersteller ebenfalls angeschlossen werden, obwohl es technisch gesehen eigentlich überflüssig ist. Alle bisherigen Turing-Karten mit dem TP102 erreichten nämlich auch mit OC und Anhebung des vorgegebenen Power Targets keine 350 Watt Leistungsaufnahme für die gesamte Karte.


Das wäre ein richtiger Fail von MSI, denn die Karte braucht den dritten Anschluss im Leben nicht.
MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio im Test – dicke Backen, cooler Auftritt – Seite 2 – Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2018)

calleone schrieb:


> 2 Fragen habe ich da aber doch noch, warum rechnet der BeQuiet PSU Calculator so ein hohen Verbrauch bei mir aus? Und das 550W DarkPowerPro11 550W ist auch ok oder muss es zwingend ein Straight Power 11 sein? Es hieß ja das im DarkPro evtl. bessere Komponenten verbaut wurden, das wäre mir der Aufpreis wie gesagt Wert!
> 
> Habe gerade eine Info  erhalten, bei meinem aktuellen Setup würde sogar ein 400W NT reichen,  aber bei neuer Hardware wie z.b. einer übertakteten 2080 und ein 9700K  wäre es wohl evtl. schon sinnvoll ein 650W NT zu nehmen, jetzt bin ich  wieder verwirrt lol. DPP11 550W oder doch 650W, ihr sagt ja das 550W auch für die neue Hardware reicht  und dort auch besser in den Effizienzvorgaben ist richtig? Also sind  auch 650W zu viel für ein neues System und ich soll bei 550W bleiben  korrekt?
> 
> ...



Also, Seasonic baut schon brauchbare Netzteile, aber sie haben immer mal wieder Schwächen. Ich persönlich würde kein Seasonic Netzteil kaufen, da ich leise Netzteile bevorzuge und ich noch kein Seasonic Netzteil gesehen habe, das da restlos überzeugen konnte.

Die Kalkulatoren rechnen immer mit mehr, weil sie größere Netzteile verkaufen wollen. Das ist eben so. Da wird immer von den 30 Watt pro HDD gerechnet, die sie beim Start zieht.
Dann wird immer die maximale Leistungsaufnahme der Grafikkarte einbezogen, auch wenn die nie erreicht werden.
Daher sind diese Kalkulatoren nur Richtlinien aber man sollte die Ergebnisse nie für bare Münze nehmen.

Zum P11 und der Plattform. Ja, es stimmt, die Plattform ab 850 Watt ist eine andere als 550 - 750 Watt. Die kleinere Modelle basieren auf der angepassten Xilenser Plattform von FPS, wie sie schon im P10 im Einsatz war. Ab 850 Watt gibt es die PT Plattform von FPS. Die PT Plattform ist besser als die Xilenser Plattform.
Das E11 basiert auf der P11 Plattform. Man kann also sagen, dass die Technik von oben nach unten gereicht wurde. Das ist auch schon beim Pure Power der Fall gewesen, wo das Pure Power L10 die Technik des E10 bekommen hat.
Daher empfehle ich das P11 auch nicht mehr, da das E11 alles genauso gut kann, aber günstiger ist. Das P11 ab 850 Watt braucht man nur noch, wenn man zwei Grafikkarten nutzen will, was bei dir aber nicht der Fall ist.
Daher ist das 550er E11 völlig ausreichend und das 750er E11 lohnt sich dann, wenn du eine bessere Ausstattung brauchst. Das 650er Modell ist überflüssig.


----------



## calleone (9. November 2018)

Super gut erklärt! 
"das 750er E11 lohnt sich dann, wenn du eine bessere Ausstattung brauchst". Wie ist das gemeint, wenn ich 2 Grafikkarten brauche oder bei welcher besseren Austattung würde ich das benötigen?


MFG. calle


----------



## markus1612 (9. November 2018)

calleone schrieb:


> Super gut erklärt!
> "das 750er E11 lohnt sich dann, wenn du eine bessere Ausstattung brauchst". Wie ist das gemeint, wenn ich 2 Grafikkarten brauche oder bei welcher besseren Austattung würde ich das benötigen?
> 
> 
> MFG. calle



Das 750er Modell bietet die Kabel/Leistung für 2 GPUs und hat zusätzlich noch ein Kabel mehr zur Stromversorgung der CPU (was bei TR4 oder LGA2066 nützlich ist).
Im Endeffekt nicht, was man mit einem Mainstream-System mit einer GPU brauchen würde.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2018)

calleone schrieb:


> Super gut erklärt!
> "das 750er E11 lohnt sich dann, wenn du eine bessere Ausstattung brauchst". Wie ist das gemeint, wenn ich 2 Grafikkarten brauche oder bei welcher besseren Austattung würde ich das benötigen?
> 
> 
> MFG. calle



wie schon erwähnt kannst du beim 750er Modell die Grafikkarte an einer Rail anschließen und du hast zusätzlich noch einen zweiten CPU Stromstecker, falls das Mainboard mehr als den 8 Pin benötigen sollte.


----------



## calleone (9. November 2018)

"die Grafikkarte an einer Rail anschließen"
Und beim 550W muss man die Grafikkarte an 2 Rails anschließen was schlechter wäre?
Kommt es öfter vor das man einen zweiten CPU Stromstecker für Mainboards benötigt?

Ich habe mir jetzt wie öfter hier empfohlen das Straight Power 11 mit 550W zugelegt (noch verpackt), ich hoffe das war jetzt ok so und reicht auch wirklich für mein aktuelles und zukünftiges System aus und hat noch Reserven damit es nicht ganze Zeit an der maximalen Stromgrenze rum ackert.

MFG. calle


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2018)

calleone schrieb:


> "die Grafikkarte an einer Rail anschließen"
> Und beim 550W muss man die Grafikkarte an 2 Rails anschließen was schlechter wäre?



Ab dem 650er Modell hast du Doppelstrang PCIe Stecker. Du hast also an einem Anschluss des Netzteils zwei Strippen abgehen, die je einen 6+2 Pin PCIe Stecker haben.
Das 550er Modell hat nur einen Strang pro Anschluss.
Das liegt halt daran, dass du eben ab dem 650er Modell Stecker für zwei Grafikkarten hast. Aber erst ab dem 750er Modell reicht auch eine Rail aus um eine Grafikkarte komplett versorgen zu können. Von daher lohnt das 650er Modell eben nicht.
Das hat mit "schlechter" nichts zu tun sondern liegt eben daran, dass du nicht so viele Kabel im Case hast.



calleone schrieb:


> Kommt es öfter vor das man einen zweiten CPU Stromstecker für Mainboards benötigt?



Liegt eben am Mainboard.


----------



## markus1612 (9. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Liegt eben am Mainboard.



Meistens reicht es bei den Boards mit 2 Anschlüssen aber auch, einen Anschluss zu belegen.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2018)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Meistens reicht es bei den Boards mit 2 Anschlüssen aber auch, einen Anschluss zu belegen.



Absolut. Mein Board hat auch noch einen extra 4 Pin und der ist nicht belegt.
Aber man hat eben die Möglichkeit, die Steckplätze zu besetzen und wenn ich die MSI Trio anschaue, die 3x PCIe Stecker hat und alle drei belegt sein müssen, auch wenn zwei reichen, zeigt mir das, dass das bei den Mainboards demnächst auch so sein wird. Hat das Mainboard mehr als den 8 Pin, wird man bald einen Belegungszwang einführen.


----------



## calleone (9. November 2018)

Also war das Netzteil richtig was ich geholt habe und auch bei einem neuen System reicht es locker noch aus und muss nicht an der kotzgrenze Arbeiten bzw. hat sogar noch reserven korrekt? Dann werde ich das Netzteil behalten und Morgen auspacken und endlich einbauen

Edit:
@Threshold
Heist das jetzt ich hätte doch lieber ein 750er nehmen sollen zwecks zukunftsicherheit bzw. Mainboards mit 2 Anschlüssen?
MFG. calle


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2018)

Dein Netzteil reicht dicke.
Einfach kein Board kaufen, das mehr als einen CPU Stromstecker hat.


----------



## NuVirus (9. November 2018)

Welches hast du eigl jetzt das E11 750W oder P11 750W? 

Aber außer leichter Effizienz Probleme Idle also leicht höherer Verbrauch ist das egal im Vergleich zu denen mit 550W oä.


----------



## calleone (9. November 2018)

Das Straight Power 11 mit 550W (noch verpackt). Hoffe das reicht dann auch wirklich für ein neues System mit einer RTX 2080 OC und einem intel 9700k aus und muss nicht dann ständig an seine Leistungsgrenze Arbeiten. Aber Threshold sagt ja es reicht dicke.

MFG. calle


----------



## NuVirus (9. November 2018)

Jo klar das ist Top läuft problemlos mit ner Strom schluckenden GTX 1080Ti und nem 8700k@5Ghz - einzig die MSI Trio 2080Ti  kannst wegen der 3 Anschlüsse nicht ohne Adapter betreiben aber das ist nen Spezialfall , die Asus Strix ist ähnlich gut und braucht z.B.  nur 2x8Pin für das gleiche.

Einfach einbauen und keinen Gedanken in den nächsten Jahren mehr an das Netzteil verschwenden.

Ich hatte sogar das Vorgänger E10 500W mit ner 980Ti laufen.


----------



## calleone (10. November 2018)

Habe gerade noch mal bisschen gelesen.
Computerbase schreibt zum Intel i9-9900K und  i7-9700K 
"Die Leistungsaufnahme ist am Ende dann auch rekordverdächtig für eine CPU im Mainstream-Sockel, bis zu über 200 Watt will sich das Flaggschiff dabei unter Anwendung von AVX genehmigen. 163-251W werden dort für den i7-9700K ermittelt.
Intel Core i9-9900K & i7-9700K im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

Auch schreibt Computerbase das eine 2080 OC 284W benötigt.
Nvidia GeForce RTX 2080 und RTX 2080 Ti im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

Das sind am Ende 535W oder? Gamestar hat sogar noch etwas mehr gemessen bei den 2080 OC Grafikkarten und Mindfactory empfiehlt bei einigen 2080 OC Karten ein 650W NT. Dann kommt noch der Rest bei mir wie Festplatten usw. wo  EyRaptor 37,8W ausgerechnet hat, da wäre ich am Ende bei 572,8W wenn ich richtig rechne. Wäre das dann nicht ziemlich knapp bemessen mit den 550W? Da wäre das 750er wohl die bessere Wahl gewesen oder verstehe ich da was Falsch?

Da würde ja sogar fast der BeQuiet PSU-Kalkulator mit meiner Rechnung übereinstimmen mit den ausgerechneten 609W bzw. wenn meine Rechnung stimmt dann hätte der PSU-Kalkulator  gerade mal knappe 40W mehr berechnet.

MFG. calle


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2018)

Die 250 Watt musst du erst mal erreichen. Das geht nur mit 5GHz all Core und dann eben die Anwendungen, die AVX nutzen.
Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass die Grafikkarte eben auch dann 300 Watt ziehen muss. Die Grafikkarte selbst lungert dann im Idle herum, wenn die CPU auf solche Last läuft.
Du musst dir also keine Gedanken machen. Nicht immer das Maximum zusammen rechnen, denn zusammen hast du das eben nie anliegen.


----------



## calleone (10. November 2018)

Du Garantierst mir also das die 550W zu 100% ausreichen werden für das neue System? Wenn dem so ist, dann behalte ich es, wenn ihr aber sagt das wäre jetzt doch etwas zu knapp bemessen, dann versuche ich es in ein 750er umzutauschen.

Noch  einmal kurz zusammengefasst, 550W reichen also vorne und hinten für  mein aktuelles und nächstes System (wahrscheinlich Intel 9700K und 2080 OC  Karte die laut Computerbase zusammen 535W bei maximal Last erreichen + die 40W von mein System wie 7 Lüfter und Laufwerke/SSD/Festplatten)  und 750W wäre schon zu viel Leistung vom NT zwecks der  Effizienzvorgaben, selbst bei einem neuen System wäre es noch zu viel.  550W reichen für meine Anwendungen voll und ganz aus (Studio,Videoschnit, Games wie z.b. Arma3 und neue 3D Shooter usw.) und es ist sogar noch Luft nach oben bzw. Reserven vorhanden so das das NT nicht die ganze Zeit an seiner Maximal Grenze Arbeiten muss, ist das alles zu 100% korrekt??? Wie gesagt, noch liegt es verpackt vor mir, noch hätte ich evtl. die Chance es in ein 750W umzutauschen wenn  das sinnvoller wäre mit dem neuen System. Mir geht es wie gesagt nicht  um das Geld oder das ich irgendwo was sparen könnte, mir geht es um die  Zuverlässigkeit und Haltbarkeit des NT die nächsten Jahre.


Edit:
Ich hatte einmal ein System damals wo mir ein BeQuiet abgeraucht ist bzw. Braune Stromkabel zum Mainboard, das hatte zurfolge das meine Hardware danach völlig instabil lief, was zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht schlimm war da ich mir 1 Woche später eh geplant ein neuen Rechner zusammenstellen wollte. Seit dem bin ich da aber immer vorsichtig mit NT und hatte mir damals dann das DPP 750W gekauft für meine 2 ATI Karten und hatte es nicht bereut, es lief über 10 Jahre mit wechselnder Hardware ohne Probleme. Daher bin ich echt am überlegen ob die 550W auch wirklich reichen beim neuen System, keine Lust das da auch dann irgendwas kaputt geht bzw. das ich am falschen Ende gespart habe.

MFG. calle


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2018)

Du machst dir zu viele Gedanken.
Wenn dir 750 Watt lieber sind, dann tausch es um. Ist dein Geld.


----------



## calleone (10. November 2018)

Ich weiß, das liegt leider an mein schlechten erfahrungen mit Geräten
Tut mir auch leid das ich damit so abnerve!
Ein stärkeres NT würde also nur mehr Strom ziehen und wäre teurer in der anschaffung, aber dem System wäre das egal?

Mir geht es wie gesagt nicht um das Geld oder das ich irgendwo was sparen könnte, mir geht es um die Zuverlässigkeit und Haltbarkeit des NT die nächsten Jahre. Also wäre es nicht sicherer das NT in ein stärkeres umzutauschen und ich kann das 550er bedenkenlos auspacken und verwenden?
Ich habe wenn ich ehrlich bin nie darauf geachtet wie stark solche Schnitt Programme mein System auslasten, aber beim Arbeiten mit Effekten usw. läuft es dort schon nicht mehr flüssig! Ich habe nun mal gegoogelt und gelesen das Games die Grafikkarte wohl mehr auslasten würden und die CPU wohl größtenteils entscheident wäre, aber auch eine 1080TI für Adobe Premiere empfohlen wird. Dort wurde für ein System das Dark Power Pro 650W mit einem Intel i7-7820X oder i7-8700k empfohlen, hmm. Auch wird geschrieben:
_
"Welches Netzteil braucht ein Videoschnitt PC? Diese Hardware wird viel zu oft unterschätzt. Ein Netzteil liefert Strom für den Computer. Fertig, damit kann man halt nicht angeben. Aber die Qualität und Leistung des Netzteils hat bei der Wahl eines PCs für Videobearbeitung hohen Stellenwert."_
9 starke Tipps fuer den neuen Videoschnitt PC (+Empfehlungen)

Andere Seiten berichten ähnlich und empfehlen NT ab 630-750W. Unter googel "videoschnittprogramm system netzteil" findet man einige Seiten darüber.

Wieder lange rede kurzer Sinn, ich vertraue darauf was ihr mir empfiehlt und wenn ihr sagt es wäre wirklich nicht sinnvoll und völliger quatsch das 550er in ein stärkeres umzutauschen, dann behalte ich es. Möchte nur ungern später erfahren das ich mir lieber ein stärkeres besorgen hätte sollen, weil das neue System dann doch mehr Power benötigt, da würde ich mich dann schon drüber ärgern.


MFG. calle


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2018)

Du müsstest schon eine High End Plattform mit einem 16 Kerner und eine Max Grafikkarte kaufen um das 550er E11 zum Abschalten zu bringen.
Für das, was du planst, reicht das 550er problemlos.
Wenn du dir lieber das 750er kaufen willst, kannst du das natürlich machen.
Das 750er kostet halt mehr und läuft etwas ineffizienter, was man aber nicht wirklich merkt.

Aber der Link ist geil. Die haben da ein 500 Watt Thermaltake TR2 Netzteil für 40€ drin. 
Danach ein Thermaltake Hamburg. 

Selbst für den 4k Power PC reicht das 550er E11 problemlos.
Das Problem bei den Seiten ist immer, dass die das nie selbst ausprobieren. die schauen sich die Karton an und wenn bei der Grafikkarte steht, dass ein 600 Watt Netzteil empfohlen wird, bauen sie das auch ein.
Und die Thermaltake Netzteile sind schlicht schrott. Die würde ich nicht mal geschenkt nehmen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (10. November 2018)

Also ich schon, Silvester ist ja bald 


@TE

abgesehen von 550W vs 750W, solltest du dir mal Threadripper bzw die R7-Riege von AMD anschauen, bezüglich Videoschnitt und (parallel) Gaming


----------



## Gysi1901 (11. November 2018)

calleone schrieb:


> Du Garantierst mir also das die 550W zu 100% ausreichen werden für das neue System? Wenn dem so ist, dann behalte ich es, wenn ihr aber sagt das wäre jetzt doch etwas zu knapp bemessen, dann versuche ich es in ein 750er umzutauschen.


Du meine Güte, das Internet ist voll von Tests, die die Leistungsaufnahme verschiedenster Komponenten bzw. Systeme ermitteln. Die kommen alle zu sehr ähnlichen Ergebnissen. Die 550 Watt reichen wirklich locker aus.


----------



## NuVirus (11. November 2018)

Also wenn du planst dir nen richtigen Gaming mit parallel Video Schnitt PC zuzulegen der entsprechend Kerne braucht und hohen Takt braucht  du also nen Threadripper 16-Kern oder so holen bzw. Intel 12+ Kern mit ordentlich Takt die entsprechend teuer sind würde ich einfach das P11 750W oder E11 750W nehmen für alles andere also ner CPU auf Sockel 1151 bzw Nachfolger oder AM4 das liegt dann aber am extremen Stromverbrauch der CPU und nicht am zu hohen Stromverbrauch der Grafikkarte aber selbst das ist wenn man es nicht komplett unvernünftig den V-Core etc hoch treibt vermutlich noch mit nem 550W knapp möglich.

Einzig der Stromfresser vorm Herren die Vega 56 oder 64 kann ohne Optimierung mal nen gutes Netzteil zum abschalten bringen aber kommt auch nicht so oft vor.


----------



## calleone (12. November 2018)

Hi Leute,
ich habe das Netzteil umgetauscht bzw. soll mein Händler jetzt sagen welches NT ich haben möchte. Ich sagte definitiv ein 750er und er fragte das Straight Power oder DarkPro. Er sagte zu mir beim DarkPower wäre mehr Saft auf der Schiene, empfahl mir aber das StraightPower. 

Ich nehme denke wieder ein DarkPro wie jetzt auch. Hatte das StraightPower 750er eigendlich auch den zweiten CPU Stromstecker oder nur das DarkPowerPro?
Ab 850 Watt gibt es ja die PT Plattform von FPS die ja besser sind, in wie fern sind diese besser, Komponenten, Haltbarkeit?

MFG. calle


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2018)

Nimm das E11. Alles andere lohnt nicht.


----------



## bastian123f (12. November 2018)

E11 750 müsste den zweiten Stecker haben. Würde das auch nehmen und nicht das DPP11


----------



## calleone (12. November 2018)

Okay, und der 12 V Single Rail Betrieb und die +12V (A) 5-6 mehr ist uninteressant? Die wären doch bestimmt nicht verkert bei OC Karten usw.? Lüfter ist auch etwas leisser als beim StraightPower. Und mein Händler meinte das dass DarkPro noch zusätzliche Lüfter Anschlüsse hätte. 

Beim Straight Power ist dafür Max. Gesamtleistung 12V (W) 750 / Max. Gesamtleistung 3,3V + 5V (W) 150 etwas mehr. Konnte jetzt aber nix finden ob der zweite CPU Stromstecker beim StraightPower bei ist falls ich mir das hole, das wäre mir schon wichtig, nicht das es mal ein Mainboard gibt was ich haben möchte und es mir nicht holen kann weil der Stecker fehlt.


MFG. calle


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2018)

Die Stromstärke pro Rail ist uninteressant.
Und niemand nutzt die Lüfteranschlüsse eines Netzteils, denn die sind echt Nonsens. 
Natürlich hat das 750er E11 zwei EPS Stromstecker. Das hatte ich doch schon gesagt.


----------



## calleone (12. November 2018)

Danke, ich hatte gesucht auf der Hompage unter EPS aber nix gefunden^^
Letzte Frage hoffentlich, ob man +12V3 (A) 24 hat oder 30 ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht wichtig oder?

MFG. calle


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2018)

Es spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## bastian123f (13. November 2018)

calleone schrieb:


> Danke, ich hatte gesucht auf der Hompage unter EPS aber nix gefunden^^


https://www.bequiet.com/de/powersupply/1254

Schau mal hier. Unter Technische Daten -> Infografiken. Da findest du alle Anschlüsse , die jeder Kabelstrang hat.


----------



## calleone (13. November 2018)

24A auf 12V sind 288W korrekt? Mir wurde gesagt, ich solle die Grafikkarte an 12V3 und 12V4 anschliessen", heißt ich würde der Grafikkarte 576W zur verfügung stellen und sie nimmt sich soviel wie sie benötigt? Deswegen spielt es auch keine Rolle ob ich ein NT besorge was "nur" 24A auf einer Schiene liefert da ich ja 2 Schienen benutze und keine Karte 576W benötigt, ist das richtig so?

MFG. calle


----------



## NuVirus (13. November 2018)

genau


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2018)

calleone schrieb:


> 24A auf 12V sind 288W korrekt? Mir wurde gesagt, ich solle die Grafikkarte an 12V3 und 12V4 anschliessen", heißt ich würde der Grafikkarte 576W zur verfügung stellen und sie nimmt sich soviel wie sie benötigt? Deswegen spielt es auch keine Rolle ob ich ein NT besorge was "nur" 24A auf einer Schiene liefert da ich ja 2 Schienen benutze und keine Karte 576W benötigt, ist das richtig so?
> 
> MFG. calle



Du kannst die Karte an einer Rail anschließen. Reicht völlig. Beide brauchst du nicht.


----------



## calleone (13. November 2018)

Aber ich kann sie auch an beide ran hängen damit z.B. auch eine 2080TI ausreichend mit Strom versorgt wird bzw. es schadet dem Rechner nicht und wäre sogar Sinnvoller oder nicht?

Ja super dann steht meinem 750er ST nix mehr im Wege und ich kann mein Computer bald wieder mit Strom versorgen und hoffen das dann die Power LED nicht mehr nach 2 Tagen angeht und ich keine Boot Schleife mehr erleben muss^^

Vielen herzlichen Dank für eure Beratung und Gedult mit mir.


MFG. calle


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2018)

Du kannst sie auch an beide anschließen, hast dann aber zwei Kabel im Rechner liegen, die du nicht brauchst.


----------



## calleone (16. November 2018)

Hi Leute,
ich habe mir jetzt das SP 750W besorgt und bin grade dabei alles zu verkabeln. Ich wollte ja die Grafikkarte an der 12V3 und 12V4 Schiene anschließen, nun wollte ich fragen ob ich das richtig verstanden habe. Ich hab nun den 8PIN PCIe (VGA2) in der Grafikkarte drin und von da aus in den PCIe1 Anschluss vom Netzteil und den 6PIN PCIe (VGA3) in der Grafikkarte und von da aus in den PCIe3 Anschluss vom Netzteil, ist das so richtig angeschlossen?
Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

Dann habe ich den 24 PIN ATX power connector am Mainboard angeschlossen und die andere Seite im Netzteil (MB), allerdings sind dort 2 Kabels? Muss man den 2ten 8PIN Stecker auch ins Netzteil (MB) stecken?
Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

Mein Kollege der das System damals zusammengebaut hatte, steckte nur ein 4PIN Stecker in das Mainboard, die anderen 4 ließ er frei, war das richtig so oder hätten dort alle 8PINs belegt werden sollen?
Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

Und ist es egal wo ich die 10PIN Stecker in das Netzteil Stecke, oder muss das an ein bestimmten Anschluss, gibt ja nur 2, PCIe1 oder PCIe2 am P8/P4 Anschluss?

MFG. calle


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2018)

Also, deine Grafikkarte hat einen 8 und einen 6 Pin Anschluss und du willst die Karte echt an beide Rails anschließen? Wozu?
Nimm ein PCIe Kabel mit je 2x 6+2 Stecker und schließe damit die Grafikkarte ans Netzteil an. 

Und lies das Handbuch. Da steht alles drin.


----------



## calleone (16. November 2018)

Na ich wollte die Karte so anschließen damit sie immer genügend Strom ziehen kann bzw. später auch eine 2080 OC.  Es wurde geschrieben das man sie dann an der 12V3 und 12V4 Schiene  anschließen soll, was ich auch gerne machen möchte, nun habe ich das  Handbuch durch und denke mal das ich alles richtig angeschlossen habe,  wollte mich aber vorher noch mal bei euch vergewissern.

Im Handbuch konnte ich leider auch nix darüber finden ob man den 2ten 8PIN Stecker auch ins Netzteil (MB) stecken muss, bei meinem alten NT war so ein Stecker nicht!?

Habe jetzt 2 mal das Asus Handbuch durch aber finde nix zu dem 8-pol. EATX12V Steckplatz bzw. ob es reicht wenn er wie vorher nur mit 4PIN belegt ist, oder ob es sinnvoller wäre dort alle 8PIN zu belegen, weiß nicht wo da dann der Unterschied ist? Das einzigste was im Handbuch steht ist: "Vergessen Sie nicht, den 4-pol. / 8-pol. EATX +12 V Stromstecker anzuschließen. Andernfalls lässt sich das System nicht starten".
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/H87-PRO/G8223_H87_PRO.pdf

MFG. calle


----------



## EyRaptor (16. November 2018)

calleone schrieb:


> Na ich wollte die Karte so anschließen damit sie immer genügend Strom ziehen kann bzw. später auch eine 2080 OC.  Es wurde geschrieben das man sie dann an der 12V3 und 12V4 Schiene  anschließen soll, was ich auch gerne machen möchte, nun habe ich das  Handbuch durch und denke mal das ich alles richtig angeschlossen habe,  wollte mich aber vorher noch mal bei euch vergewissern.
> 
> Im Handbuch konnte ich leider auch nix darüber finden ob man den 2ten 8PIN Stecker auch ins Netzteil (MB) stecken muss, bei meinem alten NT war so ein Stecker nicht!?
> 
> ...



Dein Mainboard hat nur einen 8Pin EPS-Stecker und der ist mehr als ausreichend.
Mainboards mit mehr als einem 8Pin brauchen den zweiten 8Pin idr. auch nur, wenn man auf X299/X399 einen Chip mit vielen Kernen hart übertaktet.


----------



## calleone (16. November 2018)

Das Mainboard hat einen 24-pol. EATXPWR Anschluss, wenn ich das Kabel vom Netzteil dort reinstecke und die andere Seite ins Netzteil stecke, dann habe ich ein zusätzliches 8PIN Kabel dran hängen was ich ins Netzteil stecken kann, ich weiß bloß nicht ob das auch ans Netzteil muss unter dem PCI3 Anschluss (MB)?
Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

Mein Mainboard hat einen 8PIN EATX12V Anschluss, dort hatte mein Kolege aber nur 4Pin davon belegt. Bei dem neuen NT gibt es einmal ein 8PIN Kabel dafür und einmal 2x4PIN P4/P8 Stecker. Soll ich am Mainboard wieder nur die 4PIN wie früher belegen, oder wäre es Sinnvoller alle 8 mit dem 8PIN Kabel zu belegen?
Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

MFG. calle


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2018)

Wie gesagt. Schau ins Handbuch. Da steht genau drin, wie du das Netzteil verkabeln muss, damit du den 8 Pin und den 24 Pin Stecker ans Mainboard anschließen kannst.


----------

